# Bigger oil filter????



## sbfb66 (Apr 9, 2009)

I have a 2003 jetta gls 1.8t, and I was looking on the internet and i cam across a website that says that all 1.8 motors need a bigger oil filter, but some say its just for the passat. It said it was part of Technical Bulletin #04-01 Group 17, I was wondering if that means that I should be using a bigger filter for my car? Does anyone know where we can find a copy of Technical Bulletin #04-01 Group 17 ? Any information on this would greatly appreciated.


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

This sounds like the sludge issue that occured from people not using the proper oil and changing it at the correct interval. The std. oil filter is fine if you use the correct VW approved oil.


----------



## MarkusWolf (Dec 10, 2001)

Big oil filters are for Passats and A4. 

I have a jetta, but I buy the over sized that you mentioned because o two main reasons. More oil capacity and more filter element. 

Only reasons to buy the over sized filters.


----------



## ccmnova (Aug 23, 2009)

sbfb66 said:


> I have a 2003 jetta gls 1.8t, and I was looking on the internet and i cam across a website that says that all 1.8 motors need a bigger oil filter, but some say its just for the passat. It said it was part of Technical Bulletin #04-01 Group 17, I was wondering if that means that I should be using a bigger filter for my car? Does anyone know where we can find a copy of Technical Bulletin #04-01 Group 17 ? Any information on this would greatly appreciated.


Mobil 1 makes a great filter for the 1.8T available at Advanced auto parts - it's huge and I have been using ot for several yearson my 02 passat.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

NAPA carries the MANN 940/25 for $8 and some change. K&N makes a fine filter for the Passat (HP-3001) that works well, but is expensive. I have read somewhere that the bypass valve on the Mobil 1 M1-301 opens at a pressure much lower than is recommended.


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

MarkusWolf said:


> Big oil filters are for Passats and A4.
> 
> I have a jetta, but I buy the over sized that you mentioned because o two main reasons. More oil capacity and more filter element.
> 
> Only reasons to buy the over sized filters.


word.


----------

